

Came across this site that lists products with a lifetime warranty - sprypoint
http://lastmealifetime.com/

======
pecanpie
Nice idea for a site, somewhat misleading premise. "Lifetime" typically means
the normal, expected lifetime of the product, at least on any product whose
warranty I've looked at closely. For example, the osprey pack in there? The
warranty doesn't cover normal wear and tear. So in a few years, zipper busts?
You got some good use out of it, and they'll refer to businesses who'll repair
the zipper for a reasonable fee, that you'll be expected to cover.

~~~
molecule
Osprey's warranty implies otherwise:

[http://www.ospreypacks.com/en/web/all_mighty_guarantee](http://www.ospreypacks.com/en/web/all_mighty_guarantee)

> Osprey will repair for any reason, free of charge, any damage or defect in
> our product – whether it was purchased in 1974 or yesterday. If we are
> unable to perform a functional repair on your pack, we will happily replace
> it...

> My pack needs to be repaired. What do I need to do?

> If you live in the United States* and need a repair done on your Osprey
> pack, you will first need to obtain a Return Authorization number. To do so,
> click here or call our Returns Department toll free at 866-314-3130. We will
> provide shipping instructions along with your RA Number. PLEASE, do not send
> your pack in without an RA number. *If you live outside the United States,
> please visit the International Customer Service page to locate the overseas
> Osprey Distributor closest to you.

------
tdicola
Be careful, a lifetime warranty isn't worth anything if the company behind it
goes bust.

